# Mothering's Annual Pregnancy Photo Contest - Win a Hushamok Baby Hammock!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Did you announce your pregnancy in a creative way? Do you have a gorgeous pregnancy photo to show off? Any sort of visual reflection of your pregnancy that you'd like to share? Post it here and you'll be entered to win!

The winning photo will receive the *Dream Stand, Organic Hammock and Travel Bag (RRP: $460 USD)* from Hushamok!



*The Perfect Sleep*

Transitioning from the womb to the real world can be hard for babies, so why not make it a whole lot easier with Hushamok. Their hammocks are a natural alternative to a baby bassinet or crib. With its natural swinging and rocking motion Hushamok hammocks induce sleep in babies and keep them asleep longer. They are also ideal for those babies that suffer from infant colic and reflux.

Mark and Julie Soboil founded Hushamok in 2006 after the birth of their first child, when a friend recommended a traditional baby hammock. The baby hammock worked wonders in soothing their restless and unsettled baby.

As much as they loved the concept of this 1000-year-old invention, they felt it needed updating to meet the demands of today's parents.

With Mark and Julie's backgrounds in Environmental Sciences and interest in using eco-friendly and organic materials, their journey to design modern baby furniture began. A year later Hushamok began selling its inaugural product, the Hushamok baby hammock.

*RULES*

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions *before you participate. You may enter more than one image but you should post one image per post. Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel review, thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant). So spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!

Last date to post an entry is March 3, 2013. US residents only. By posting your picture(s) you agree to their use in Mothering's newsletters, Mothering.com and social networking webpages. Please be sure to read the contest terms in this regard before posting your photo(s) to enter the contest.

Here are a few of last year's contest entries to encourage your imagination:









All images courtesy of Mothering Members and Pinterest Pinners.


----------



## cvenditti (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## cvenditti (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## cvenditti (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are the pumpkins we made this year!


----------



## mommyshanti (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## mommyshanti (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## mommyshanti (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## blue3 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Kelly Searcy (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Kelly Searcy (May 16, 2012)

Pregnancy made me feel more beautiful than any other time of my life. There is something simply wonderful about being so full of life.


----------



## Kelly Searcy (May 16, 2012)

Walking on the beach during Labor at dawn.


----------



## Potatogirl (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## melanief (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

The view from the top.


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

Our announcement for #2.


----------



## bohomamasoul (Dec 20, 2012)

How we told friends on Facebook and Instagram that we were pregnant with #3 after almost a year of trying, longing, waiting.


----------



## bohomamasoul (Dec 20, 2012)

Baby #3 does Disney!


----------



## Cory Franklin (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine and my Husbands first baby  We are expecting a son on March 1st...... never been happier


----------



## nurturingspirit (Nov 10, 2011)

Photo of Mama Nichole Goff, Kentucky.

Photo Credit, Cassie Floan, North Carolina.

(Don't worry folks the outfit is vegetarian )


----------



## terramentz (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## mkbrownie (Feb 19, 2013)

His big sister wrote his name on my belly


----------



## mkbrownie (Feb 19, 2013)

Husband was in Iraq on his third deployment... He made it home 26 hours after his son was born


----------



## yilonne (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## mkbrownie (Feb 19, 2013)

My husband was in Iraq for my entire pregnancy and made it home 26 hours after our son was born!


----------



## mkbrownie (Feb 19, 2013)

This pic shows the true beauty of a pregnant belly!


----------



## nikkinimchuk (Feb 19, 2013)

Playing in the leaves with my first born at 38 weeks


----------



## oklove25 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## oklove25 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## oklove25 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Radhikamom (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Radhikamom (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

FULL ON BELLY ACTION.


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

ALL WE I AW WAS HOW BIG HIS HEAD IS.

THE DOCTOR SAID "HE LOOK WISE"


----------



## Lucy Eades (Feb 20, 2013)

36 Weeks w/ #3


----------



## Lucy Eades (Feb 20, 2013)

37 weeks pregnant w/ #3 in labor & currently at 7-8cm dilated +2 station.


----------



## Lucy Eades (Feb 20, 2013)

We chose to announce our pregnancy like this


----------



## lisedea (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

The daily online shopping extravaganza


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

My portrait of myself as a child... next to my growing child.

I LOVE.


----------



## molive (May 28, 2005)

P


----------



## catechap (Feb 17, 2013)

A natural floating device.


----------



## whitneyk (Feb 20, 2013)

Photo by Alicia Vega Photography


----------



## flutterbyldr (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## flutterbyldr (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## mlynnc2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My husband and I when I was 25 weeks pregnant


----------



## kevinsgirl (Feb 24, 2010)

I do own the copyright to this picture, and have the unwatermarked version. Expecting our fifth little blessing.


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

40 weeks, 1 week before DD was born.


----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## mummytummy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully this works - I'm trying to enter on my iPhone...
Picture taken while having a soak in the tub after the first proper kick!


----------



## mummytummy (Feb 20, 2013)

Cuddles - baby boy bump and his "big sister" Liloo the Bassett hound.


----------



## rvamommy (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## brookencollier (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## brookencollier (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## brookencollier (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Krissyann (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Krissyann (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Krissyann (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## babyhd1023 (Nov 5, 2011)

36 weeks pregnant ... with 5 weeks left to grow ...


----------



## janinec (Jul 25, 2011)

First baby, inspired by the cover of Mothering's book Having a Baby Naturally.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Baby #3: (I own the copyright to this image)


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Baby #3: (I own the copyright to this image)


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Baby #3


----------



## HippieMom333 (Nov 5, 2012)

One of my favorites


----------



## DanceGina (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## coriefeiner (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## coriefeiner (Feb 15, 2007)

The excitement of brother and brother to be...


----------



## Myra Breen (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Myra Breen (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Myra Breen (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Myra Breen (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## earthymomma7 (Jun 2, 2009)

35 weeks with my third boy. My sister took the picture


----------



## kejohnson (Jul 17, 2009)

our photographer is so artistic, I could not choose just one


----------



## merrickwright (Apr 22, 2011)

Jai, Ganesh, Remover of Obstacles! (In this case the obstacle is my cervix. Ganesh, work your magic!)


----------



## earthymomma7 (Jun 2, 2009)

My oldest already loves his baby brother!


----------



## Caroline0617 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mama Hen holding favorite rooster!


----------



## Chelsa7 (Aug 15, 2011)

39 weeks! (3 more i had to wait!)

(sorry if this posted 2x, it said the link didn't exist so i tried again )


----------



## Chelsa7 (Aug 15, 2011)

39 weeks


----------



## Caroline0617 (Dec 27, 2011)

My perfect egg...



(41 weeks)


----------



## nlhousewifey (Jul 30, 2009)

(One of the 3) Big Brother(s) Checking out my belly. 5 months with B/G twins.


----------



## Chelsa7 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## psactress (Jun 15, 2011)

9 month bump with henna we did ourselves


----------



## Madeline2015 (Feb 4, 2013)

Proud of my stretch marks!


----------



## molive (May 28, 2005)




----------



## nlhousewifey (Jul 30, 2009)

34 Weeks with B/B twins. There were complications (hence the hospital bling), They were born a few days later at 5 lbs 9 oz. and 5 lbs 7 oz


----------



## Allison Strang (Feb 20, 2013)

ITS A BOY! suprising daddy at 19 weeks. OH how we've grown :]










So lucky to have a bestfriend, who is an amazing photographer!










Couldnt choose just one :]


----------



## jenniferhoiyin (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## whitelotus (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## purplewaves (Sep 5, 2009)

Shot by my friend for my first baby,


----------



## jennawilber (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## nargis (Feb 20, 2013)

. Like my baby swimming in the womb.


----------



## nargis (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## nargis (Feb 20, 2013)

like mommy like baby


----------



## kimnlac (Aug 14, 2012)

This was part of a Valentine's Day surprise for my honey! I wanted to do something creative & expressive -- a maternity pin-up photo shoot! It was a blast. (And he was rather delighted..


----------



## Jen1977 (Oct 8, 2006)

I love this photo my 8 yr old daughter took of me when I was 15 weeks along with our fifth child (due this Summer) ... when he was about the size of an apple


----------



## lelajama (Apr 16, 2011)

blessed baby henna by a dear friend and sweet husband kisses that make my toes curl!


----------



## ispyat (Feb 21, 2013)

34 weeks, joy with the sunrise.


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

WATCHING ALADIN AND IM SURE THIS IS EXACTLY HOW MY SON FEELS LOL.


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS. IM SO EXCITED TO MEET MY BUNDLE OF AWESOMENESS!!!1


----------



## tlcgoodness (Feb 21, 2013)

October 2012 at 37 weeks

Baby #5


----------



## tlcgoodness (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## tlcgoodness (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## tlcgoodness (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## brighteyed (Sep 17, 2007)

Pregnant with my twin girls in 2011


----------



## brighteyed (Sep 17, 2007)

My sister's artwork on my belly pregnant with twins in 2011


----------



## tlcgoodness (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## brighteyed (Sep 17, 2007)

Pregnant with Baby number 2 in 2009


----------



## brighteyed (Sep 17, 2007)

Pregnant with my son in 2009 (my sister took all four photos that I am submitting)


----------



## brighteyed (Sep 17, 2007)

Pregnancy photo shoot with my sister. 2009 Baby #2 (Currently pregnant with baby #5  )


----------



## jzainuddin (Feb 16, 2011)

The pregnancy "glow".


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## LittleBlackBug (Aug 6, 2009)

These are our announcements we photoshopped with our faces.

Baby #1:


----------



## LittleBlackBug (Aug 6, 2009)

Baby #2:


----------



## LittleBlackBug (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Its currently 10 pm and I needed a mini cannoli. but not just any cannoli,,, a Cannoli from brocato's.

it was well worth the drive


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

is this not the cutest jacket anyone could ever put thier child in. LOL.


----------



## Rowdie (Nov 24, 2011)

8 months along.


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

5 Months Pregnant with #4 (June 8, 2012) and we're going swimming!


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

8 Months Pregnant!!!


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is probably my most memorable photo as it was my last few hours pregnant, maybe for the rest of my life.


----------



## STLmama225 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## STLmama225 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Holley Wheeler (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Julie Robbins (Sep 1, 2009)

This is 8 months pregnant with my first child at a drum circle. She's been out a while, but she still loves to dance!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

my announcement was a cartoon


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## merrickwright (Apr 22, 2011)

If you liked the Ganesh henna belly art from post #77, check out the artist, Amy Swagman's website: http://themandalajourney.com/

She's amazing!!


----------



## SunshineRose (Mar 1, 2011)

A mother artists challenge; painting upside down on a kicking canvas! Carrying my third child...


----------



## SunshineRose (Mar 1, 2011)

Going for a ride on the mama slide!


----------



## rachel31888 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## rachel31888 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## rachel31888 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

ALL THAT BEAUTIFUL BELLY ACTION


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

sending him all my kisses


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive takin up knitting. Im determined to knit everything for him, working on his blanket.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## jzainuddin (Feb 16, 2011)

The pregnancy "glow."


----------



## Agnewbie (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Agnewbie (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Agnewbie (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## prettyisa (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, just to make you all laugh...


----------



## Veritas Vitae (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Veritas Vitae (Dec 26, 2011)

Hours before our daughter was born


----------



## joshmeltzer (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## joanatron (Feb 17, 2013)

First baby pregnancy announcement! This will be grandchild 20!


----------



## rrs (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is my submission. This is me at 35w with our 3rd baby in Key West, FL. The photograph was taken by MY talented mama.


----------



## Skyandtru (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Skyandtru (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Skyandtru (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Skyandtru (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## sierradawn (Mar 31, 2009)

Laguna Beach - 1 week before due date!


----------



## sierradawn (Mar 31, 2009)

Laguna Beach - 1 week before due date!


----------



## sierradawn (Mar 31, 2009)

Laguna Beach - 1 week before due date!


----------



## sierradawn (Mar 31, 2009)

Laguna Beach - 1 week before due date!


----------



## sierradawn (Mar 31, 2009)

Laguna Beach - 1 week before due date!


----------



## LucyLynnMcKay (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## LucyLynnMcKay (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## LucyLynnMcKay (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## LucyLynnMcKay (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Lara Carlos (Feb 22, 2013)

This is me, with my fourth baby in my belly, surrounded with love and support from the women in my life on the day of my Mother's Blessing.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I shot this one of myself at 35 weeks. I didn't see anything in the terms on nudity, so I hope it's acceptable.


----------



## calamitychrissy (Feb 22, 2013)

Contest Entry.


----------



## lisathena (Jul 8, 2010)

32 weeks baby #3 (self portrait)


----------



## lisathena (Jul 8, 2010)

Announcement for 5th pregnancy (current) Husband took pic


----------



## lisathena (Jul 8, 2010)

18 wks baby #5 cell phone pic


----------



## hollyns11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*It's a boy!!!!*


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

one day ill see my feet again


----------



## Jen1977 (Oct 8, 2006)

I love this photo my 8 yr old daughter took of me pregnant with our fifth (due this Summer) at 20 weeks ... the baby is about the length of a banana. Half way there!


----------



## JJuniper (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## rubysweaters (Jun 11, 2012)

oxytocin bliss


----------



## lisedea (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## lisedea (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

ITS A COLD, RAINY DAY IN NEW ORLEANS


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

*30 weeks, and loving ever minute of it.!*


----------



## court3717 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mu husband kissing my pregnant belly for the last time <3


----------



## court3717 (Feb 24, 2013)

At our "what's it gonna be" party the suspense nearly killed us!


----------



## ladylittlebird (Dec 8, 2012)

My best friend, my sister. Loved sharing pregnancy with her.


----------



## ladylittlebird (Dec 8, 2012)

40 weeks and 5 days... needless to say, I lost this round of hide and seek. But the laughter definitely contributed to us going into labor that day.


----------



## ladylittlebird (Dec 8, 2012)

My husband John has been my best friend through all 4 of our births, and he always knows how to make me laugh.


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Another Cold day In New Orleans, Heading out to The Botanical Gardens!


----------



## angsuehall (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## jackieinutah (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## jackieinutah (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## jackieinutah (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## jackieinutah (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

i love how round i am_

Beautiful.


----------



## nargis (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## nargis (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## sarahflohr (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## eepeepee (Aug 24, 2012)

Performing in my last pre-baby burlesque show (it was a Rosemary's Baby-themed routine, hence the wig!).


----------



## eepeepee (Aug 24, 2012)

...and one more Rosemary's Baby burlesque shot.


----------



## rubysweaters (Jun 11, 2012)

between contractions in birthing pool in the living room about 15 minutes before our daughter was born...

looking at this photo still makes me cry and that was almost 5 months ago  ...amazing the places you go during birth


----------



## momma-bear (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning.


----------



## SleepingYet (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't have a pregnancy photo....because we adopted.

But I am no less a mom! What about a contest that doesn't exclude us mamas?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

SleepingYet - welcome to Mothering! We have a new contest every month - sometimes two! This is the only pregnancy contest we run and it is once a year. The rest are about parenting and family life. You'll find plenty of opportunities to participate every month.


----------



## perezia (Nov 11, 2009)

'Twas a beautiful day in el desierto

16 weeks


----------



## victoriamyhre (Feb 27, 2013)

31 weeks pregnant with twins, doing Crossfit wall balls with my husband (Photo by Karen Winger Photography)


----------



## victoriamyhre (Feb 27, 2013)

31 weeks pregnant with twins, lifting with my husband. (Photo by Karen Winger Photography)


----------



## victoriamyhre (Feb 27, 2013)

31 weeks pregnant with twins, at our Crossfit gym (Photo by Karen Winger Photography)


----------



## victoriamyhre (Feb 27, 2013)

Doing handstand pushups with my husband at our Crossfit gym, 31 weeks pregnant with twins (Photo by Karen Winger Photography)


----------



## victoriamyhre (Feb 27, 2013)

31 weeks pregnant with twins at our Crossfit gym (Photo by Karen Winger Photography)


----------



## victoriamyhre (Feb 27, 2013)

31 weeks pregnant with twins at our Crossfit gym (Photo by Karen Winger Photography)


----------



## raspberrylover (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## kriddledum (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## kriddledum (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## saffrongirl (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## saffrongirl (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ejlmama (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## raspberrylover (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JessLynn8 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JessLynn8 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JessLynn8 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JessLynn8 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Laureloo (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## mommytoallh (Nov 14, 2007)

The loves of my life!


----------



## poppyseed2012 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## cali1363 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Hawkhurstsouth (Sep 21, 2012)

In the river!


----------



## ejlmama (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## JasmineSky (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JasmineSky (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## SoulOfGrace (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## SoulOfGrace (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## SoulOfGrace (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## paulacagg (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is our Facebook post to announce baby #4 due March 27th, 2013.


----------



## jro806 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Familywith7kids (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Familywith7kids (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Familywith7kids (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Familywith7kids (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Familywith7kids (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Lovin_Life (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Lovin_Life (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BelleMaman (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't give a thumbs up, and i haven't even rated anyone yet. It's stating I've reached my limit to try again later, but I've been trying to make an inital thumbs up for the past 3 days. HELP!


----------



## SoulOfGrace (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## jlynn611 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Mommysomeday (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Mommysomeday (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Mommysomeday (May 19, 2010)




----------



## yogawomyn (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mommysomeday (May 19, 2010)




----------



## yogawomyn (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## yogawomyn (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mommysomeday (May 19, 2010)




----------



## mama2moonbaby (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## mama2moonbaby (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## mama2moonbaby (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## mama2moonbaby (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelleMaman*
> 
> I can't give a thumbs up, and i haven't even rated anyone yet. It's stating I've reached my limit to try again later, but I've been trying to make an inital thumbs up for the past 3 days. HELP!


BelleMaman - try again now.


----------



## sally21heather (Mar 19, 2009)

Artistic husband then artistic son decorated my baby belly


----------



## ladylittlebird (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## theparentdiary (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## princessmerry87 (Feb 28, 2013)

My husband is very goofy and loves making me giggle


----------



## SoulOfGrace (Aug 20, 2011)

There are more I really like and would vote for, but I have been told I am over my limit for rating content







But oh my goodness, how I love your icons! I do not usually use icons, but am SO glad I glanced at these.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm not sure what the limit is set to but I'll check and change it now. Please try to vote for the others you like in a few minutes.


----------



## hmpj76 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## SunshineRose (Mar 1, 2011)

My pregnant goddess picture...


----------



## SunshineRose (Mar 1, 2011)

My two-year-old giving my belly love...


----------



## SunshineRose (Mar 1, 2011)

Hiking to a remote beach at 9 months pregnant.


----------



## SunshineRose (Mar 1, 2011)

Waiting...


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

my favorite time of year.... GIRL SCOUT COOKIESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)

Pregnant with my little one Reed sitting in the reeds


----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Familywith7kids (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Familywith7kids*


34 weeks with my 7 kids !!!!!


----------



## maryhtc (Mar 1, 2013)

39 weeks and 5 days. Lining my belly up against the baby's curtains for my weekly belly shot. The lines helped me see how much I had grown.


----------



## aigalangan (Mar 1, 2013)

3 on 1


----------



## aigalangan (Mar 1, 2013)

36wks with my third baby, beautiful little baby girl.


----------



## aigalangan (Mar 1, 2013)

Henna done by my friend Blue. So inspiring and sweet.


----------



## ZLmommy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ZLmommy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ZLmommy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ZLmommy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ZLmommy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## eepeepee (Aug 24, 2012)

This was how we made it Facebook-official.


----------



## eepeepee (Aug 24, 2012)

Hubby talking to my belly when we were snowed in during the blizzard a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mommy Bridget (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Mommy Bridget (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Mommy Bridget (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Mommy Bridget (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## lissbit (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't wait to meet our little one


----------



## lissbit (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lissbit (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lissbit (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lissbit (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## themothership (Mar 2, 2009)

Last pregnant belly photo  (also happens to be my favorite)


----------



## Stevi Green (Oct 25, 2012)

Baby #4


----------



## Stevi Green (Oct 25, 2012)

Number 2 and 3


----------



## tammy0039 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love Child


----------



## Stevi Green (Oct 25, 2012)

Number 4


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

On to my 31st week


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

NOBDY BELIEVES IM 31 WEEKS. LOL


----------



## bluelish (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## bluelish (Mar 2, 2013)

32 weeks pregnant with my first


----------



## Jen Zahorchak (Feb 13, 2012)

g


----------



## Rowdie (Nov 24, 2011)

[edited--oops]


----------



## Rowdie (Nov 24, 2011)

Before...



After!


----------



## MeigsMama (Mar 2, 2013)

*Leland (15 months) is so excited to meet his baby sister in May!*


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Taking My Belly DOWnTOWN to listen to sum live music in the French Quarters


----------



## Saor (Feb 25, 2012)

My husband likes to call this three peaks! This was taken at the top of a hike we did during my labor because I just wasn't progressing. It was so empowering to reach the top of that cliff, contractions and all. As I look back, reaching the top was exactly what I needed to know that I could birth my baby. I wasn't afraid anymore. My son was born close by at our home less than 36 hours after we took the photo.


----------



## Saor (Feb 25, 2012)

To the mamas who adopted...you should post a photo of expecting your adopted little and remind all of us that being blessed by a child can happen many different and beautiful ways!


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning.

And Good Luck To All The Beautiful Mommies (to be)

Peace and Blesings.


----------



## jlynn611 (Sep 3, 2012)

So in love with my baby boy <3


----------



## drouege (Feb 19, 2013)

Mommy and Daddy going to breakfast. 31 weeks


----------



## jessmn (Oct 20, 2012)

taken at 29 weeks with twin boys


----------



## mommyshanti (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you know if they are actually going by votes or will they choose the one they feel is best?


----------



## lisedea (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommyshanti*
> 
> Do you know if they are actually going by votes or will they choose the one they feel is best?


In the rules it states: "Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel review, thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant). So spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!" So I don't think it is completely about the most votes but it is taken into account.


----------



## moriahmoonstar (Oct 6, 2012)

28 weeks with my first baby


----------



## AuntiS (Feb 28, 2013)

36 Weeks with Baby #1


----------



## AuntiS (Feb 28, 2013)

36 Weeks with Baby #1


----------



## AuntiS (Feb 28, 2013)

34 Weeks with our First Baby!


----------



## AuntiS (Feb 28, 2013)

16 Weeks with Baby #1


----------



## franklin907 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## franklin907 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## franklin907 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## franklin907 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## AuntiS (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for the beautiful images! We will allow a few more days for voting to continue and then we will review and determine the winner of the fabulous Hushamok Hammock! So invite your friends and family to vote. To vote for an image you simply click the little thumbs up image at the bottom of the post. You can vote for as many of your favorite pics as you like.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Based on community and editorial votes, our winner is

LucyLynnMcKay



Thank you all for the wonderful photos!


----------

